# Securing shower head arm



## Zorfox (Feb 16, 2014)

It shouldn't be regular drywall. However, I wouldn't repair the problem from the shower side. Open an area on the opposite wall and install a proper securing device. Then repair the wall in the normal manner.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

An eared flange should be just behind the drywall----if it was piped in the usual fashion.


----------



## curttard (Jun 9, 2015)

Zorfox said:


> It shouldn't be regular drywall. However, I wouldn't repair the problem from the shower side. Open an area on the opposite wall and install a proper securing device. Then repair the wall in the normal manner.


Ah, obviously I should have thought of that! So only the side in the shower itself is cement board? Makes sense.

Oh'Mike, I don't know what an eared flange is or what to do with that information. 

Also, what do I need to do with the flange on the shower side (shown in the pic)? Do I caulk the hole and glue the flange to the wall? Or replace it with one with a set screw?


----------



## Zorfox (Feb 16, 2014)

Winged (or "Dogeared") flange.










If it's not secured then simply screw it into the stud. If you do not have this then secure the supply line with standard conduit clamps screwed into the stud. Basically, anything that will mechanically prevent movement.

You may want to google a "pumpkin drywall cut" as well. This type of cut is much faster and easier. Just leave the bottom attached and hanging. Then butter the edges with mud and reinsert. Much faster than other methods IMO.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

It's called an escutcheon not a flange.
It's never glued or caulked, no set screw needed.
There's noting wrong with the one you have now.
There is not way to fix this from the back side of the wall, needs to be done from the shower side.
What Mike posted is called a Drip eared elbow.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

its also called a lug ell....while I understand if not fastened movement left and right,,but not up and down,,,cut a hole around shower head and inspect it ..repair as needed...maybe able to just enlarge hole and look in with light to see if you can just tighten the screws..


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

There's nothing wrong with the shower pipe. Unless you're going to gut the bathroom to replace the sheetrock on the wall, relax.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

Filling the gap with plumber's putty helps.


----------



## curttard (Jun 9, 2015)

joecaption said:


> It's called an escutcheon not a flange.
> It's never glued or caulked, no set screw needed.
> There's noting wrong with the one you have now.
> There is not way to fix this from the back side of the wall, needs to be done from the shower side.
> What Mike posted is called a Drip eared elbow.


Thanks, if there's no glue or caulk or set screw, what keeps the escutcheon from just flopping around and not keeping water out of that hole in the wall?

Why can't this be fixed from the back side of the wall? It's just a shallow wall between the shower and the toilet. 



ben's plumbing said:


> its also called a lug ell....while I understand if not fastened movement left and right,,but not up and down,,,cut a hole around shower head and inspect it ..repair as needed...maybe able to just enlarge hole and look in with light to see if you can just tighten the screws..


Thanks, assuming this is not regular drywall as it apparently should not be, how do I repair it afterwards?



Ron6519 said:


> There's nothing wrong with the shower pipe. Unless you're going to gut the bathroom to replace the sheetrock on the wall, relax.


Thanks, are you saying the play in the pipe is nothing to worry about? If nothing else, that escutcheon sliding around and exposing the hole in the wall for water to get into makes me nervous.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

The escutcheon has little tabs on the back that hold it in place. You can take the plate off and slightly bend the tabs. That should keep it in place. Or replace it with a new one. Or, put a few dabs of silicone caulk on the pipe and slide the plate over it.


----------



## curttard (Jun 9, 2015)

joecaption said:


> It's called an escutcheon not a flange.
> It's never glued or caulked, no set screw needed.
> There's noting wrong with the one you have now.
> There is not way to fix this from the back side of the wall, needs to be done from the shower side.
> What Mike posted is called a Drip eared elbow.


Here's a picture from the side. It's just a dividing wall between the shower and toilet, couldn't I just open the (regular drywall) wall from the toilet side, secure the shower arm to a stud, and repair the drywall as normal?










Or do you agree that it's not a problem that really needs fixing?


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

You have an escutcheon thats covers about 2 inches of wall around the chrome pipe. Why not just remove the complete shower head first. Look through the hole and see how it was secured or if it was. Sometimes plumbers may use nails and they have a tendency to loosen up. If that be the case Pound them back in with a screw driver and hammer. Put it all back together. With pipe dope.


----------



## curttard (Jun 9, 2015)

Hey Ghostmaker (thanks for doing double duty on two of my threads!), there is not enough room to see in there. In the first pic you can see that the hole in the wall is just big enough for the shower arm:


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

You unscrew the chrome pipe it leaves you a hole to look through with a flash light... And notice the big chromey looking thing is about 1 inch wider on each side..... Thats where you can open it to refasten the winged ell. Since that is all covered by the big chromey thing... No damage is visible.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

With all due respect, it's time to take your thinking cap off and listen to these guys. :biggrin2: I seriously doubt that the loose drop ear ell problem can't be fixed from the toilet side.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

yep listen to ghost and post #7 you should find out how to fix the problem


----------



## curttard (Jun 9, 2015)

Okay, after finding this pic










I can finally picture what's going on in there and why I can't fix it from the toilet side. Will check this out tomorrow.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

curttard said:


> Okay, after finding this pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because you would have better luck putting tooth paste back in the tube.:biggrin2:
**************************************************
On second thought I may be wrong. It is possible there isn't even a 2X4 inside for the drop ear to be fastened to and It's just there on the end of the copper tube. But in that case it could be corrected from either side but I still would choose the shower side because of the screw holes.


----------



## curttard (Jun 9, 2015)

I opened it up a little and it was just like Ghostmaker said. Drop-ear was nailed in. I pounded the nails in with a screwdriver and hammer, and now it feels very secure side to side and in and out, but still has some play as far as tilting the shower arm up and down.

I did make the mistake of using the grooves left by the escutcheon as my safe zone for cutting. Apparently the escutcheon has been in a lot of different places, because when I put it back on, it's well within the grooves and my hole is peeking out. Guess I need a bigger escutcheon.it 

Also, it seemed like regular drywall to me. Would I notice the difference between drywall and cement board or whatever was supposed to have been used?


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

Just patch your hole with drywall mud sand it out and repaint.


----------



## curttard (Jun 9, 2015)

Yeah, I already got a 3" escutcheon but I figured I might as well do some patching before I put it on.

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## CenterTree (Jul 22, 2010)

I realize this thread has been resolved for the OP, but I just wanted to add a little additional info in case someone else in the "future" is having this same issue.

I found a different set up in my remodeling/disassembling. No drop ear.
Here is a different type someone may encounter.
Just an FYI.


----------

